# Schmallenberg Virus



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

So this new virus has arrived in the UK and is affecting sheep and the farming industry.Carried by flying parasites and causing death and deformity to unborn lambs.There are concerns that it may affect other livestock.It's arrived from mainland Europe so I wonder if any of our fellow Europeans have any knowledge?As the transfer of it seems akin to myxamotosis I would have thought similar precautions could be used.A good regime of treating stock and their environment for parasites and for those of us with outdoor animals,fly screen at doors,windows and in the case of larger animals than mice,hutch fronts.Who has come across this :?:


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

It seems from the data that only cattle, sheep and goats are affected by this virus.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, as far as we know the virus is only affecting ruminants, mainly sheep. It is spread by certain species of midge, much like Bluetongue.


----------

